# Tank cracked



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The 75G tank was drilled and cleaned just to see that it was cracked where the overflow was supposed to be added.

Now I have two problems: will BA replace the tank since it is clearly the whole thing was patched (based on the stripped band holding the glass together). The tank was drilled so I am not sure if BA or Marineland will honor the warranty.

If they don't, I got advices to put a piece of glass over it and silicone it. The overflow will be there so no added stress. What do you think? What are my options here?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

You can double check, but i really doubt ba will honour the warranty after you've drilled it. 
Personally, I would never get a good night's sleep knowing the integrity of the tank is not 100%. It might be a little crack now, but it might get bigger later on... what then?!


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

The glass is already cracked from side to side. Will be no more stress on that piece. You can easily seal it. No cracks will appear in the future.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am pretty sure this is the top corner of the tank and I can see why we didn't see this when we drilled it since we drilled it from the opposite side.

You can always try and see if they will honor the warranty even if you have to pay a small percentage of the price.

The integrity of this crack shouldn't really harm the tank though...


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Since we appear to be on the topic...

Does anybody here have diamond coated drill bits and a drill guide? Care to lend a hand drilling any time in the next two to three weeks or so? I have a 33g Starphire tank that needs drilling.

I offer coffee, food, and more coffee.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You are out of luck!!!! I hate coffee!!!

Should have offered alcohol


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> You are out of luck!!!! I hate coffee!!!
> 
> Should have offered alcohol


Alcohol and power tools? Apres drill is, I suppose, another matter entirely. 

For the record, Bailey's doesn't count towards alcohol consumption when mixed with coffee. It is known.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoke with BA and of course they are refusing to acknowledge that the crack was there in the first place. Since the tank was tampered with, no warranty or any talk with Perfecto. 

Ill try to patch it, fill it with water, leave it 24 hrs to see if there is any problem or leaking. Any other options?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

that sucks George ,im sorry , I have no exp in tank repairs to offer u , the only think I would consider doing is get a piece cut and silicone it over where yourhole is ,not sure if that's a valid repair .just trying to think of ways to prevent crack from spreading .
not sure if that helps at all .


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

That is what I meant by patching it.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

At this point you have nothing.to lose and lots to gain with an attempted repair. Given the location of the crack and the fact it has now spread wide edge to edge, you should have a good chance of success.

Sucks, but there it is.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

If you are going to patch,put the piece of glass inside the tank and not outside so whatever pressure there maybe will be pushing the patch towards the crack and sealing it.Put a lot of silicone on the piece of glass.


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Buy a new tank. What if you have it full of fish and corals and it fails. The tank is the cheapest part. Its not worth the risk.
Keith


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

My opinion, if its the side glass, I will take it out, buy a new pc of glass, drill the hole then attached it. This way for sure you will not have any problems in the future.

Yes for sure you can patch it but then sometimes you have algae growth under the patching and you cannot clean it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

it looks like its the back of the tank so a painted black background should fix the threat of a algae problem...I think George u should try to patch if big als or perfecto are not prepared to fix , get the glass and try the patch ,monitor the stress crack when weight added and go from there .
unless someone here can help George out and get him a 75 gal tank any takers here for a great guy ,whos just trying to get his tank set up ...lets go fellow gta'ers anyone have a tank for him ..............


----------



## BarryStrange (Jan 16, 2014)

This may be a little late for advise! 

inspect the crack well! find out where the glass was hit to make the crack. If it was on the edge? you shouldn't have a problem! if it was hit in the center of the crack? this could spread in another direction with pressure or temperature change. (think of a car window and a stone chip) BA fails again. just my opinion !


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If that was my tank I would just put a bead of silicone over it and use the tank. It is at the top of the water and the crack is complete .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with you dude...when we drilled this tank we never even noticed it!! Although it's already to late since he bought a new tank

George if you still have the old tank I might be interested in it!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey George, I have done a repairs on tanks like this before so I can offer two pieces of advice. You will need to drill a small hole at each end of the crack so it wont spread. This needs to be a small pilot hole and if it cracks when you do this; it means there are already hairline cracks already that may not be visible to the naked eye. 

If successful, then you can use glass and silicone to patch it.

((((----CAUTION----))))

When you do this, please be aware that this should only be a temp solution. If you intend to use this long term, replace the tank.


----------

